# The X Factor



## Numbers (Aug 18, 2007)

I love the early shows, all the freaks...


----------



## wishface (Aug 18, 2007)

yes but what about the contestants...i mean guinea pigs...i mean lab rats...i mean pavlovian dogs...i mean victims...i mean

I love the trailer...Simon Cowell, as if calling on Mr Wolf from Pulp Fiction: "we better bring back Louis Walsh"

Cut to Walsh standing there as if _he _were the winner!

X factor is like a pantomime version of Trading Places for people who dream of becoming the star they end up not becoming. Where's that Leona girl now?


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 18, 2007)

3 of the most loathsome fuckers on telly,Cowell Walsh and Osbourne


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 18, 2007)

I do have a weakness for the X-Factor..


----------



## Numbers (Aug 18, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I do have a weakness for the X-Factor..


Absolutely.

Some of these people are deranged.  the woman with the bad 'dentistry'


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 18, 2007)

Proper nutters, love them 

That woman at the end was lovely..


----------



## Numbers (Aug 18, 2007)

And now Xtra Factor for a further hour.

I'm sure I used to be a party animal, not now


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 18, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Where's that Leona girl now?



 Have any of the winners done any better than 1 hit wonders (if that)?


----------



## wishface (Aug 18, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Proper nutters, love them
> 
> That woman at the end was lovely..


She was ok, nothing more. The setup was staged though; Danni Minogue did NOT ask her about how she auditioned by chance. That was a fucking set up. 

The whole thing is really quite odious; just like that Britain's Got Talent crap where people voted after having their heartstrings tugged. It's patronising and shallow.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 18, 2007)

Woman at end was good. Early shows are good cos they're funny.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 18, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> She was ok, nothing more. The setup was staged though; Danni Minogue did NOT ask her about how she auditioned by chance. That was a fucking set up.
> 
> The whole thing is really quite odious; just like that Britain's Got Talent crap where people voted after having their heartstrings tugged. It's patronising and shallow.


Im sure all the sad deluded or I mean the contestants have got their sob stories ready.You'd have to have a heart of stone not to laugh.


----------



## wishface (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't want to laugh at people losing their parents, but she wouldn't have got through otherwise. Her voice was average at best, more or less in tune, but fairly expressionless and another warbling whitney wannabe. Big yawn.

You know I'd love to see Simon Cowell go broke. He needs a fucking comeuppance that guy, big time.


----------



## Groucho (Aug 18, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> ...
> X factor is like a pantomime version of Trading Places for people who dream of becoming the star they end up not becoming. Where's that Leona girl now?



Soon to release the debut album she's been working on for 6 months.

Her second single is to be sung live on the American show and released straight after.  

Don't worry, dreams that she dreamed really do come true.  

And, yes, of course it is pantomime


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 18, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> You know I'd love to see Simon Cowell go broke. He needs a fucking comeuppance that guy, big time.


Tony Wilson who contributed a hell of a lot to British music died last week,made fuck all money out of it,Cowell who contributes nothing but shite to music is rich as fuck,go figure


----------



## lemontop (Aug 19, 2007)

omg did i miss it? has it started yet? is it repeated?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 19, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Where's that Leona girl now?



innit....the next whitney houston...pffft


----------



## bellator (Aug 19, 2007)

I did not like this at all, at the beginning they were laughing at a 55? year old woman making a tit out of herself and i just thought that this is quite evil. I know it's nice to have a laugh but seriously I really do not think that some of these people know what is really happening - all for the sake of entertainment?
And also to reduce the age limit to 14+, can such young people deal with rejectment on national TV?


----------



## wishface (Aug 19, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Soon to release the debut album she's been working on for 6 months.
> 
> Her second single is to be sung live on the American show and released straight after.
> 
> ...


Wow, so releasing her debut album to coincide with the release of the winner of this season's single - good call! 

What happened to the other 2 winners?

It's just a marketing machine for Cowell and co; the winners are meaningless.


----------



## wishface (Aug 19, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> I did not like this at all, at the beginning they were laughing at a 55? year old woman making a tit out of herself and i just thought that this is quite evil. I know it's nice to have a laugh but seriously I really do not think that some of these people know what is really happening - all for the sake of entertainment?
> And also to reduce the age limit to 14+, can such young people deal with rejectment on national TV?


Agreed. I thought it was 16+ for legal reasons, not just emoptional reasons. Makes you wonder why they did that. Marketing reasons again. Cute kid + Christmas single  = more palatable one hit wonder with no career aspiarations; easier to deal with.

And yes, I do find the judges quite cruel. Walsh will openly laugh at people. I findhim in many worse than Cowell. That woman just embarassed herself and they patronised her. Not a good advert for behaviour is it. 

Good old Britain, it's just a bit of fun innit.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 19, 2007)

Danni Minogue looks like a prostitute version of Steven Tyler. 

She hasn't aged well at all.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 19, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> I did not like this at all, at the beginning they were laughing at a 55? year old woman making a tit out of herself and i just thought that this is quite evil. I know it's nice to have a laugh but seriously I really do not think that some of these people know what is really happening - all for the sake of entertainment?



Oh come on. Some of the people that go on this show are so deluded and think they are brilliant. They need bringing down a peg or two, and if that's humilating them on national tv, then so be it. They signed up for it. They should know what they are letting themselves in for. 14 or 75. 




			
				bellator said:
			
		

> And also to reduce the age limit to 14+, can such young people deal with rejectment on national TV?



I assume to make the show a bit more fresh, and no doubt these people would have had to have their parents/guardian permission and have one of them with them at the audition. Meaning the parents also take on the responsiblity of letting their kid do this, and they should be preparing them for the worse if necessary. Again as above some kids are spoilt brats and their parents are just as deluded.

I'd also imagine that after 4 series now, i'd be surprised if we see another x factor after this one for a few years. They'll need to think of something else. Surely everyone that 'thinks' they can win this show must have auditioned now over the past 4 years!!


----------



## moomoo (Aug 19, 2007)

I missed it.  

Is it repeated anywhere?  Teleport replay perhaps?


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 19, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> innit....the next whitney houston...pffft


Whatney who-stoun? 

Hahaha. Ahahaha. Haa. Ahaaa. Ahahahahahhaha.

*gets coat*


----------



## Geri (Aug 19, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I missed it.
> 
> Is it repeated anywhere?  Teleport replay perhaps?



ITV2, 7pm.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Oh come on. Some of the people that go on this show are so deluded and think they are brilliant. They need bringing down a peg or two, and if that's humilating them on national tv, then so be it. They signed up for it. They should know what they are letting themselves in for. 14 or 75.




I agree.  I reckon 90% of them know they're tone deaf but as can be seen by all the other shite shows, people will do ANYTHING to get on TV


----------



## wishface (Aug 19, 2007)

well that's true; they all admit they want to be famous.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> well that's true; they all admit they want to be famous.




and if the only way is by acting like a total eejit, it seems there's enough of them happy to do it, so I'm quite happy to laugh at them

In the early stages.  I only really like the auditions really


----------



## wishface (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes ut acting stupid doesn't excuse crass exploitation.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 19, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Yes ut acting stupid doesn't excuse crass exploitation.



Oh come on, they know the setup, they've probably sat in front of the telly and laughed themselves. No-one forces them to go on.

And the woman at the end had a great voice.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 19, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> She was ok, nothing more. The setup was staged though; Danni Minogue did NOT ask her about how she auditioned by chance. That was a fucking set up.
> 
> The whole thing is really quite odious; just like that Britain's Got Talent crap where people voted after having their heartstrings tugged. It's patronising and shallow.



Of course it's staged


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Yes ut acting stupid doesn't excuse crass exploitation.




yeah, but you still watched it though


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 19, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> yeah, but you still watched it though


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 19, 2007)

I do cringe a bit at the overt nastiness of the judges.

I'm glad we've not heard from leona until now - it means they've really worked with her in a songwriting capacity rather than knocking out an album of covers.


----------



## wishface (Aug 19, 2007)

what can i say, i'm a sucker for people who think that warbling and overdoing it is the way to sing.


----------



## Mr Smin (Aug 19, 2007)

I like the people who blatantly play it for laughs - they show a few of them each season.
(I'm definitely sure they are knowingly playing it for laughs)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> what can i say, i'm a sucker for people who think that warbling and overdoing it is the way to sing.




well at least you're honest


----------



## Numbers (Aug 19, 2007)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> I'm glad we've not heard from leona until now - it means they've really worked with her in a songwriting capacity rather than knocking out an album of covers.


Not if you were to go by the belief of some on this thread. 

Thankfully I don't.


----------



## brianx (Aug 19, 2007)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> Tony Wilson who contributed a hell of a lot to British music died last week,made fuck all money out of it,Cowell who contributes nothing but shite to music is rich as fuck,go figure


Too true. I like to think that Mr Wilson rests in peace and Cowell never will.


----------



## silver (Aug 19, 2007)

What a load of old nonsense it is (yet I'm still sat here watching it) the whole 'oh we're going to bring Louis Walsh back' business, as if they didn't plan that all along  

That 14 year old girl had a great voice


----------



## oddworld (Aug 19, 2007)

I love the auditions although some of them didnt look all the ticket did they?

I like it when a turkey plucker factory worker comes on and reckons they are the next Justin Timberlake.

I know I shouldnt laugh but you just cant help it.  

Its on till Christmas


----------



## Liveist (Aug 19, 2007)

X Factor aduitions are always funny and worth a watch, couldn't care less after that

Danni Minogue, buff girl but she speaks like a robot


----------



## Wookey (Sep 9, 2007)

I honestly think Leona is going to be huge, they mean her to be huge, and she has the voice and face to be huge. As long as she doesn't cry, that is. She looks like a horse when she cries, and you wouldn't give her a bite of your apple, would you? 

But she will be huge, imo.

I've missed all the episodes so far, are they online anywhere??


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 9, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I honestly think Leona is going to be huge, they mean her to be huge, and she has the voice and face to be huge. As long as she doesn't cry, that is. She looks like a horse when she cries, and you wouldn't give her a bite of your apple, would you?
> 
> But she will be huge, imo.
> 
> I've missed all the episodes so far, are they online anywhere??




Maybe she will have developed a peronality to match that voice by now


----------



## Wookey (Sep 9, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Maybe she will have developed a peronality to match that voice by now



Cowell's good, but he ain't a miracle worker.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 9, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> But she will be huge, imo.


 
Only if she eats loads of pies.


----------



## Wookey (Sep 9, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Only if she eats loads of pies.



She could eat them sideways that one!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 9, 2007)

OMG! How deluded were that glasses family (only description i could think of, i'm not anti-glasses, I wear em myself).

Bring tears to your eyes. Too right mate but not in the good way. I was wincing in embarressment for her.

She built herself up way too much.
Some accents are nice when they creep into a song, hers wasn't.
She started off well and then struggled with a song that was way too much for her limited talents. Poor thing.

Nice feelgood one at the end though. Her kid was soo cute. Don't know how far she'll go mind.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 9, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> OMG! How deluded were that glasses family (only description i could think of, i'm not anti-glasses, I wear em myself).
> 
> Bring tears to your eyes. Too right mate but not in the good way. I was wincing in embarressment for her.
> 
> ...




Dreadful wasn't it!


----------



## wishface (Sep 10, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Oh come on, they know the setup, they've probably sat in front of the telly and laughed themselves. No-one forces them to go on.
> 
> And the woman at the end had a great voice.


no, they all believe they are genuinenly talented enough to win (which is itself an irony) and all want to be famous. They are inured to the consequences of their inability to perform and the reality of the whole thing.


----------



## wishface (Sep 10, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Cowell's good, but he ain't a miracle worker.


Autotune is good, but he ain't a miracle worker


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 10, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Nice feelgood one at the end though. Her kid was soo cute. Don't know how far she'll go mind.



Her kid was cute, but that whole scene was a step too far down the road of putting the charity cases through IMO. If she'd gone in there and auditioned without a word about her violent past, they would have sent her packing before she reached the chorus.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 10, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Her kid was cute, but that whole scene was a step too far down the road of putting the charity cases through IMO. If she'd gone in there and auditioned without a word about her violent past, they would have sent her packing before she reached the chorus.


 
I think her voice was just a bit tight with emotion. 
If she loosens up at Boot Camp they might do something with her.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 10, 2007)

Is there a dvd or website where you can just watch the freaks? I hate all these sorts of shows but like the twats, rejection freak outs and just plain weirdos.....surely there must be a dvd exploiting these poor bastards further?


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 10, 2007)

Did you read in the paper that after all this furore about TV shows faking things that Cowell has said lots of it is refilmed and edited.

The whole bit with Loius coming back was refilmed and many reaction shots to singers are filmed afterwards.

It explains why no-one thumps Louis when he's laughing out loud while they are singing - it's all spliced in afterwards.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 13, 2007)

Dani Minogue racist? Rhydian? Fucking Rhydian?!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2007)

Even my high tolerance for utter mindnumbing shit has been overcome by the barrage of crass, loathsome bollocks that is this series of the X Factor. Shit contestants, four wanky judges instead of three, and an over-reliance on sob stories that is simply repellent. FAIL


----------



## moomoo (Oct 14, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Even my high tolerance for utter mindnumbing shit has been overcome by the barrage of crass, loathsome bollocks that is this series of the X Factor. Shit contestants, four wanky judges instead of three, and an over-reliance on sob stories that is simply repellent. FAIL




You don't like it then?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 14, 2007)

The sob stories..... 
how about the dude with the kid......only his Ex has just sold a story on how he told her to abort it and that he wanted nothing to do with it...


----------



## silver (Oct 14, 2007)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> I'm glad we've not heard from leona until now - it means they've really worked with her in a songwriting capacity rather than knocking out an album of covers.



I thought they'd just waited to release her song to tie in with the new series for extra publicity..... but I'm just cynical


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 15, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Even my high tolerance for utter mindnumbing shit has been overcome by the barrage of crass, loathsome bollocks that is this series of the X Factor. Shit contestants, four wanky judges instead of three, and an over-reliance on sob stories that is simply repellent. FAIL



It's bad, isn't it? Normally it's the only reality TV I can handle, but this year it's pushing it.

The sob stories have become pretty funny though:

"I should win because my parents died, twice, painfully, in front of me. They abused me as a child, so it's bittersweet. My husband got run over. My kids have been taken into care because of the evil smack addiction that's taken over. i can't sing, and I'm not remotely likeable, but I don't stop crying, so vote for me!"

The young Black kid was the only one with any talent and he got booted for fucking Rhydian either because Danni's racist, or because they knew Rhydian was such a cunt that it would boost viewing figures. That I get, but why didn't they get rid of the gappy toothed Scot who has no friends, instead of someone with a chance at making it?

Fucking useless.


----------



## wishface (Oct 15, 2007)

This show has crossed the line into loathsome for me. 

Watching Cowell sitting in his big chair outside his big mansion as several groups of insipid teenagers shake and tremble for his approval.

Ugh. That man needs to lose all his fucking cash and live on the streets for a year. Fucking cunt of cunting cuntist. I despise this show and not even Fearne Cotton's pwetty lickle face (ignoring her doglike voice) can soothe the ire it breeds in my festering blackened core.


----------



## wishface (Oct 15, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> It's bad, isn't it? Normally it's the only reality TV I can handle, but this year it's pushing it.
> 
> The sob stories have become pretty funny though:
> 
> ...


Man if i was hoping Dannii fucking minogue could give me a kickstart into the pop industry...


I'd fucking shoot meself.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 15, 2007)

Alot of the 'sob' stories this year are pathetic though. Eg - I'm a single mum or....i live in a council flat. Erm - big bloody deal


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2007)

Hahaha, watching this at work... Louis Walsh just went up in my estimations.. 

"What can 'Same Difference' do to change your mind?" 
"Go home."

Brilliant 

Eurgh, Daniel, fuck off home you slimy cunt


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Hahaha, watching this at work... Louis Walsh just went up in my estimations..
> 
> "What can 'Same Difference' do to change your mind?"
> "Go home."
> ...


 

This is so bad.  Agree with Louis Walsh on that couple but that choice of song for Daniel was a bit of a cock-up


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2007)

As long as Daniel gets booted off I don't mind. Hate him.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2007)

Rhydian.. I can't help but like him, but he's not got a career in pop, he leaves me confused


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Rhydian.. I can't help but like him, but he's not got a career in pop, he leaves me confused


 

I've no idea who you're talking about as I've switched over


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2007)

How can you not know who Rhydian is?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> How can you not know who Rhydian is?!


 

I was on holiday so missed 3 weeks and missed the one on my arrival back so I missed 4 weeks


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh well; I'd much rather be on holiday than be up to the minute on X Factor.

Rhydian is a dead eyed circus freak, but he's likeable. Never going to have a pop career though.


----------



## Disaster (Oct 27, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> he's likeable.



He's horrid. What is there to like?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2007)

The fact that he's been cast as as a freak, but actually seems to be an alright bloke... if a little odd.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2007)

Come on Alisha... possible finalist if they just get her right.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2007)

I can't believe I've been sucked in again. How am I not gay?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 27, 2007)

Daniel is going home I reckon.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 27, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Come on Alisha... possible finalist if they just get her right.



I can't stand her.  She comes across as loving herself way too much, and her voice is just dull.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2007)

YAY  Get out you slimy fuck 

I'm embarrassed by how much I hate him, but his use of his parents' death and his claims of sainthood 'cos he's a single parent really fucked me off. Shallow as fuck.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I can't stand her.  She comes across as loving herself way too much, and her voice is just dull.



I don't see the arrogant thing, seems quite humble to me. She's not got a diva's voice, but it's interesting.. just some fucking awful song choices so far.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 27, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I don't see the arrogant thing, seems quite humble to me. She's not got a diva's voice, but it's interesting.. just some fucking awful song choices so far.



think it was just the way she came across after having sung her song the first time round, doing silly curtesys and tottering around the stage on her heels, posing and pouting. 

I agree about the song choices though.


----------



## oddworld (Oct 27, 2007)

Its a bloody sham  

They should have stopped after Leona , its never going to happen is it.


----------



## milesy (Oct 27, 2007)

niki to win!!

anyone who sings celine dion songs should win


----------



## oddworld (Oct 27, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> niki to win!!
> 
> anyone who sings celine dion songs should win


 
Yes I agree , let her win now and then I can get on with my life.  

Her boobs looked fab in that dress as well.


----------



## milesy (Oct 27, 2007)

i can't say that i'd noticed, to be honest. i was reading some heavy intellectual books at that point.


----------



## oddworld (Oct 27, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> i can't say that i'd noticed, to be honest. i was reading some heavy intellectual books at that point.


 
 

Books on the female anatomy?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 27, 2007)

Rhydian:





John Tracy:





Neither of them are real people, one is an unconvincing plastic puppet; the other operates thunderbird 5


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 29, 2007)

I only caught the round up as I was out taking the dog for it's walk, but is it me or, are the acts particularly rubbish this year?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2007)

It's not you - they all suck a big limp willy


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 29, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I can't stand her.  She comes across as loving herself way too much, and her voice is just dull.


I agree with you there. She comes across to me like she thinks she's the bees knees and doesn't need to learn anything or improve in anyway when in actual fact, she has nothing going on with her voice at all. But she has been given shite songs. Perhaps it's all on purpose thought to manipulate the vote (shock horror - could such a thing happen?!?!?)

That poor little teenager is so utterly out of her depth as well. They are all rubbish except for Nikki and Beverley and Rhydian? Oh my fucking sweet lord what a wanker he is!!! Even Celiene couldn't hide her horror at the sight of Rhydian


----------



## Gromit (Oct 29, 2007)

So far the only one that appears to be able to sing is ‘dead dad woman’. 
That’s her only distinguishing feature, that her dad is dead. Well the only one they bother to discuss.

Not enough to build an entire career on is it really? Three years from now she can’t be saying please buy my second album cause my dad is dead. When you ignore the fact her dad is dead what is left? She is an alright singer but not outstanding, doesn’t write her own material, looks alright but nothing to write home about. Where is the infamous X-factor?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 29, 2007)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> That poor little teenager is so utterly out of her depth as well. They are all rubbish except for Nikki and Beverley and Rhydian? Oh my fucking sweet lord what a wanker he is!!! Even Celiene couldn't hide her horror at the sight of Rhydian



I really liked Emily the teenager in the auditions - she's got a really deep, strong, soulful type of voice that I find a million times more appealing than the thin, warbly, over the top kind. I just think she's just been given really appauling songs that don't suit her voice atall. I mean, i'm a girl not yet a woman is one of the worst songs ever written


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 29, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I really liked Emily the teenager in the auditions - she's got a really deep, strong, soulful type of voice that I find a million times more appealing than the thin, warbly, over the top kind. I just think she's just been given really appauling songs that don't suit her voice atall. I mean, i'm a girl not yet a woman is one of the worst songs ever written


Yeah - you're probably right about the song choice. She was great in the auditions but has been awful both weeks in the finals. I can't figure out whether it's just bad songs or also her youth. I mean she 14 years old which is very, very young. They seem to be dressing her in really weird clothes as well - she just doesn't look comfortable.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 29, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> It's not you - they all suck a big limp willy



   

I love you May!


----------



## Griff (Oct 29, 2007)

I like Rhydian.


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone who has the balls to sing 'Phantom' on the X-factor.. well, he's alright by me.

The general quality this year had been poor.. bit like last year.

Best year still has to be Shane, Andy and Brenda.

Rhydian or Niki.

It'll be Niki, I reckon.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 29, 2007)

Rhydian scares me.   

Nicky to win.


----------



## catrina (Oct 29, 2007)

I wish they'd get rid of hope and futureproof now, especially hope. They're crap. Did you see the way they were all clawing to be front and centre when they were asking them about how they thought they did? where's the vomit smiley?

I like this show, though, at least they've got some characters this year rather than quasi talented but bland singers. The song choices have been abominable, though, except for Simon. It really is silly.


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 29, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Rhydian scares me.
> 
> Nicky to win.



I was pretty terrified of him last week with his scary 80's hair sparkly Seigfried and Roy look, but i really liked him this week. Celine Dion did look a bit horrified by him, but you can't deny he's got a good set of pipes on him. Charlie Brooker reckons he should win, so that means he probably won't...

Can't wait to see what he does in disco week   

Apart from Rhydian it's Nicky and Beverley for me


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 29, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> Best year still has to be Shane, Andy and Brenda.



are you being serious  They were all PANTS!! And Shane Ward was totally overrated by the judges. That version of Somewhere of the rainbow he did, made me want to puke. I can't stand all that high pitched wailing/squeaking that supposedly shows he has amazing 'range' (or whatever  ). 

Surely the best year was the first ever, with Will Young and Darius? Although I guess that wasn't 'x factor'.  There were actually quite a few people i liked that year, as opposed to now when I'm struggling to find anything remotely appealing about ANY of them.


----------



## baldrick (Oct 29, 2007)

I like Rhydian, I want him to win  

the rest of them are shit, apart from Bev and Niki.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 29, 2007)

Isn't Rhydian going to lose text votes?

I had to c&p his name, let alone text xfactor followed by his name.

e2a.  Are ITV that shameful that despite the fact that most of the votes don't get counted - they are still doing this voting melarky?


----------



## Geri (Oct 29, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> So far the only one that appears to be able to sing is ‘dead dad woman’.



Are you saying that Rhydian can't sing? He is head and shoulders above the rest in terms of talent - he's a different league.

I'm not sure he will win though, he's not the usual X Factor material.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 29, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Are you saying that Rhydian can't sing? He is head and shoulders above the rest in terms of talent - he's a different league.
> 
> I'm not sure he will win though, he's not the usual X Factor material.



yes he can, i only realised the other week that ive seen him sing at some charity do and his Uncle who i work with is always in the audience


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2007)

He can sing, but I can't imagine anyone ever wanting to listen to him.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 29, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> He can sing, but I can't imagine anyone ever wanting to listen to him.



Im not into classical, but he has a great recording voice and wales needs another operatic star as terfel and jenkins get right on my tits now


----------



## zoooo (Oct 29, 2007)

I actually miss Ray.


----------



## Geri (Oct 29, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> He can sing, but I can't imagine anyone ever wanting to listen to him.



What are you talking about? There is a huge market for that kind of thing. You may not like it personally, but there are plenty who do.


----------



## Geri (Oct 29, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I actually miss Ray.



Come round my house when the neighbours are pissed and you can hear his album played constantly for up to three hours at a time.


----------



## wishface (Oct 29, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Are you saying that Rhydian can't sing? He is head and shoulders above the rest in terms of talent - he's a different league.
> 
> I'm not sure he will win though, he's not the usual X Factor material.


though that's because he actually is the phantom of the opera.


----------



## wishface (Oct 29, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Come round my house when the neighbours are pissed and you can hear his album played constantly for up to three hours at a time.


you have my sympathy!


----------



## Toocandoo (Oct 29, 2007)

Slightly off the subject, but did anyone else think that Celine Dion was a touch off key, when she sang on the results show?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 29, 2007)

Definitely, she totally missed the high notes.




			
				Geri said:
			
		

> Come round my house when the neighbours are pissed and you can hear his album played constantly for up to three hours at a time.


Yikes!


----------



## Wookey (Oct 30, 2007)

Toocandoo said:
			
		

> Slightly off the subject, but did anyone else think that Celine Dion was a touch off key, when she sang on the results show?



I don't think she was off-key. In fact, I know she wasn't off key, she's Celine Dion! 

The arrangement did have a lot of augmented 7ths and such, which she doesn't usually do. She's a whole-note ballad type usually, whereas this song had a more bluesy progression.


----------



## 43mhz (Oct 30, 2007)

Leon to win


----------



## Gromit (Oct 30, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I don't think she was off-key. In fact, I know she wasn't off key, she's Celine Dion!
> 
> The arrangement did have a lot of augmented 7ths and such, which she doesn't usually do. She's a whole-note ballad type usually, whereas this song had a more bluesy progression.


 
Ah someone who seems to know the mechanics of arrangements. A question for you. 
On the first live show did they speed up the tempos on all the songs? 
(Causing problems with for the performers as they are forced to blurt out lyrics at 80 mph.)

My theory is that they did and did it so that they could squeeze everyone into the one show? As they lose  contestants and need to fill time I have a feeling that they'll go the other way and drag songs out for as long as they can.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 30, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? There is a huge market for that kind of thing. You may not like it personally, but there are plenty who do.



True. Perhaps I should amend my remark to "I prefer not to imagine the people who would want to listen to it".


----------



## Geri (Oct 30, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> True. Perhaps I should amend my remark to "I prefer not to imagine the people who would want to listen to it".



My mum would probably buy it


----------



## Wookey (Oct 30, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Ah someone who seems to know the mechanics of arrangements. A question for you.
> On the first live show did they speed up the tempos on all the songs?
> (Causing problems with for the performers as they are forced to blurt out lyrics at 80 mph.)
> 
> My theory is that they did and did it so that they could squeeze everyone into the one show? As they lose  contestants and need to fill time I have a feeling that they'll go the other way and drag songs out for as long as they can.



Well, they get one and a half minutes per song at this stage, which is plenty enough for the first verse and chorus of many knock out songs, plus a tag-on ending, ta-de-da! They shouldn't need to speed up songs.

That said, yer little Scots lad had a stupid jazz syncopation with a percussive break half way through, which was very stupid in the hands of a non-professional, and probably stupid in the hands of a professional. It was awful. I felt so sorry for him. Danni wants a music lesson.

I'm not sure any of the others seemed fast to me - perhaps the natural tendency in this dance age to bump up the BMP on any cover?


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 2, 2007)

emily has walked out of the x-factor (the youngest one).

mobile phone footage of her beating up another girl has emerged.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 2, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> emily has walked out of the x-factor (the youngest one).
> 
> mobile phone footage of her beating up another girl has emerged.




Oh dear.  

Does that mean no one will be voted off tomorrow?  Or will she be replaced I wonder?


----------



## Wookey (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, dear. Such a sweet looking girl too!


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 2, 2007)

I really liked her


----------



## miss direct (Nov 2, 2007)

I did as well. She didn't seem like the gangster type!


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 2, 2007)

miss direct said:
			
		

> I did as well. She didn't seem like the gangster type!



Bloody Youtube


----------



## bellator (Nov 2, 2007)

Apparantly there will still be somebody voted off. 
Will Shazza flounce again if it's one of hers?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2007)

It's right she goes...can't have a bully being a role model and all that....The embarrassment and loss of X factor opportunity will teach her a lesson!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 2, 2007)

Link to video?


----------



## D'wards (Nov 3, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Link to video?


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/video/article307898.ece?channel=On+The+Box&clipID=1347_SUN4469

Serves her right, being kicked off - that'll learn her!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 3, 2007)

Shame she didn't stay on the show. For her next song she could have done:

Momma said knock you out.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 3, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Shame she didn't stay on the show. For her next song she could have done:
> 
> Momma said knock you out.



Or if she was in the last two the camera could cut to her backstage flinging dear Rhiddion around the set


----------



## LM17 (Nov 3, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Apparantly there will still be somebody voted off.
> Will Shazza flounce again if it's one of hers?



Sharon's only got Alesha left now, and she's been in the bottom two for the last 2 weeks. It's not looking good for Shazza is it?


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 3, 2007)

Has anyone just seen Rhydians performance? Camper than a camp thing and he looked like Liberace in that suit! It's getting more over the top every week. Gawd knows what he'll be doing by time it gets to the final


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 3, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> It's right she goes...can't have a bully being a role model and all that....The embarrassment and loss of X factor opportunity will teach her a lesson!



as far as I know, x factor didn't boot her out, her mum's grounded her, so therefore can't go out to do x factor. if it's true, good one mum


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> as far as I know, x factor didn't boot her out, her mum's grounded her, so therefore can't go out to do x factor. if it's true, good one mum


 

I read Simon Cowell wanted rid of her


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 3, 2007)

he probably did, but she withdrew herself.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 3, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Has anyone just seen Rhydians performance? Camper than a camp thing and he looked like Liberace in that suit! It's getting more over the top every week. Gawd knows what he'll be doing by time it gets to the final


 
I think Sharon wants him out and is doing her best to make him look as stupid as possible. Only its not working as we all want to see how ridiculous he is is going to be next week.

Hope - Verry pretty girls but how flat did they sing that song?!

Dead dad girl - Oh so she has a job aside from being a proffesional daughter of a dead person. Good to learn something about her other than her dad is dead.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> he probably did, but she withdrew herself.


 

so has this girl she beat up had anything to say about it?


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 3, 2007)

Two of Simon's groups in the bottom 2  

Wish Simon had sent home Hope. Futureproof were the better singers, but it doesn't appear to be a singing competition anymore...

Really surprised Andy stayed out of the bottom 2.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 3, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Dead dad girl - Oh so she has a job aside from being a proffesional daughter of a dead person. Good to learn something about her other than her dad is dead.



Although it was mentioned as if being a dinner lady is a bad thing...

Just like Louis said 'Beverley is just a teacher', which must have pissed of loads of teachers all over the country.

And Same Difference have acquired a bullying story now


----------



## Gromit (Nov 3, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Just like Louis said 'Beverley is just a teacher', which must have pissed of loads of teachers all over the country.


 
Note how she isn't saying it would destroy her to go back to her day job like many of the others have. Well you can't say you are sick of dealing with cute kids who turn up to give emotional blackmail support.

If she wins though those kids won't see their teacher for dust so its a bit of a win lose situation for them ain't it?


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2007)

rhydian is liberace.

nice to see the brother and sister get their own sob story.  they were missing out.

as charlie brooker said - it's the same programme over and over again, each year  after the other.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 2007)

Notice how Danni always votes so that the decision will lie with the final judge. Either she is being chicken shit or the producers have given her instructions to do that to build the suspense.

Disappointed that considering Simon has being saying all along 'seeing as its a singing contest we should go with the ones who can sing' that this week he chose not the better singers but the ones who put on the best show. Best show in so much as they stroked his male ego. Thinking with his trousers and not his business brain if you ask me.


----------



## Geri (Nov 4, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Notice how Danni always votes so that the decision will lie with the final judge. Either she is being chicken shit or the producers have given her instructions to do that to build the suspense.



I noticed that as well.


----------



## wishface (Nov 4, 2007)

are you surprised at this?

The whole thing is just a marketing exercise.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 4, 2007)

It's just "light entertainment" on ITV on a Saturday evening.

Is anyone really taking this seriously?

After all the phone vote scandles, we know the producers just try to make an interesting show (and money for ITV)

Come on, Danni voting so it left Simon to decide?

e2a:  I just read Wishface comment above me, so I am kind of just echoing his point!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> as far as I know, x factor didn't boot her out, her mum's grounded her, so therefore can't go out to do x factor. if it's true, good one mum


 I wasn't bothered who was instrumental in her leaving the show...I watched the video and she's a nasty piece of work, definately not the kind of girl I'd like getting special treatment and status. Her parents must be ashamed. 

ETA: She who laughs last, laughs longest? I hope Anna has had a little giggle to herself. KARMA at work.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I must say, Rhydian was very entertaining and seemed a bit more like a human being. They could have done a better bleach job on him though, his sideys are still faint ginger - it makes him look like he's wearing a cheap wig.


----------



## wishface (Nov 4, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> It's just "light entertainment" on ITV on a Saturday evening.
> 
> Is anyone really taking this seriously?
> 
> ...


taking it seriously as a talent show? No.

I take it seriously as something that should be utterly utterly destroyed.


----------



## wishface (Nov 4, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I wasn't bothered who was instrumental in her leaving the show...I watched the video and she's a nasty piece of work, definately not the kind of girl I'd like getting special treatment and status. Her parents must be ashamed.
> 
> ETA: She who laughs last, laughs longest? I hope Anna has had a little giggle to herself. KARMA at work.


where would we be without the soaraway sun to protect us from ourselves.

Meanwhile here are the bare breasts of another teenager on page 3 for all you fat slobs to leer at while you complain about eastern europeans speaking lots of consonants yo dont' understand and stealing your jobs (presumably while you weren't looking on your tea break).


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 4, 2007)

Attempted to watch it last night to see how they dealt with the bully, but couldn’t really get any further than the Nuremberg opening sequence.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 4, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> I take it seriously as something that should be utterly utterly destroyed.



Shall we form an allience?

I can build a Death Star if you give me a bit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> where would we be without the soaraway sun to protect us from ourselves.
> 
> Meanwhile here are the bare breasts of another teenager on page 3 for all you fat slobs to leer at while you complain about eastern europeans speaking lots of consonants yo dont' understand and stealing your jobs (presumably while you weren't looking on your tea break).



No need for such a  sacastic tone, I don't read The Scum, and didn't post the link in this thread either...Regardless of who exposed the story...I'm glad she's withdrawn from the show.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 4, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> No need for such a  sacastic tone, I don't read The Scum, and didn't post the link in this thread either...Regardless of who exposed the story...I'm glad she's withdrawn from the show.



Is this the one who "happy slapped"?  I haven't read the whole thread.

Whatever, that was glossed over last night.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Is this the one who "happy slapped"?  I haven't read the whole thread.
> 
> Whatever, that was glossed over last night.


Yes....it was a vicious assault on someone she didn't like, she can be seen discussing it as the girl approached.


----------



## wishface (Nov 4, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Shall we form an allience?
> 
> I can build a Death Star if you give me a bit.


This has been a historic day, it has seen the end of Kenobi, now it will see the end of the X factor.


----------



## LM17 (Nov 10, 2007)

Bump!
Here's tonight's tortures/treats:

Andy: 'Chasing Cars' (Snow Patrol)

Leon: 'Dancing In The Moonlight' (Toploader)

Rhydian: 'You Raise Me Up' (covered by Westlife)

Alisha: 'Put Your Records On' (Corinne Bailey Rae) 

Beverley: 'You're Beautiful' (James Blunt)

Niki: 'Because of You' (Kelly Clarkson)

Hope: 'Back to Black' (Amy Winehouse)

Same Difference: 'I Don't Feel Like Dancing' (Scissor Sisters)


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that on Digitalspy...what a hideous collection of jank


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 10, 2007)

I bet you, hope do a wicked arrangement of back to black!!!!! 

I want to dislike them....


----------



## Geri (Nov 10, 2007)

LM17 said:
			
		

> Rhydian: 'You Raise Me Up' (covered by Westlife)



Ooh, looking forward to that - I love that song.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Ooh, looking forward to that - I love that song.




I'm really trying to think if I can imagine anything worse than Rhydian doing that song and failing I'm afraid! 

But I'm prepared to be surprised!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 10, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I'm really trying to think if I can imagine anything worse than Rhydian doing that song and failing I'm afraid!
> 
> But I'm prepared to be surprised!



I can hear it in my  head already. And it's really not good


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2007)

That song makes me want to commit unspeakable acts of murder.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> That song makes me want to commit unspeakable acts of murder.


How VERY DARE YOU! My mother LOVES that song  

Daniel O'Donnell and Josh Groban with his African Children's Choir are two of her favourite versions. 

Grrrr @ May Kashara for insulting my mother, why not just come round and urinate on her new carpet?? Grrrrrrrrr.   <<< Another angry smiley.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the invite, I believe I will


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn you and your thanks!! 

I was expecting a cuss fight! Please!


----------



## Geri (Nov 10, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I'm really trying to think if I can imagine anything worse than Rhydian doing that song and failing I'm afraid!



Yeah, I'm slightly worried he might 'oversing' it.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 10, 2007)

According to the ever reliable Digtalspy - Rhydian is pissed off that he his being portraied as this years freak.

To be fair though - he does look like Sigferied & Roy's love child.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm slightly worried he might 'oversing' it.




Understatement of the year!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> How VERY DARE YOU! My mother LOVES that song
> 
> Daniel O'Donnell and Josh Groban with his African Children's Choir are two of her favourite versions.
> 
> Grrrr @ May Kashara for insulting my mother, why not just come round and urinate on her new carpet?? Grrrrrrrrr.   <<< Another angry smiley.





(((((Melindas mum)))))


----------



## moomoo (Nov 10, 2007)

I like Same Difference far more than I think I ought to.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> (((((Melindas mum)))))


My mum loves Daniel O'Donnell like you love Gary Barlow. Though hopefully with fewer dirty thoughts and less stalker action. 



E2a- I ixnayed on the sexually suggestive stuff. Wrong!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> My mum loves Daniel O'Donnell like you love Gary Barlow. Though hopefully with fewer dirty thoughts and less stalker action.
> 
> 
> 
> E2a- I ixnayed on the sexually suggestive stuff. Wrong!




I hope you weren't being sexually suggestive about Daniel O'Donnell - that's just too icky.  Eeeewwww!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I like Same Difference far more than I think I ought to.



Thank god - I thought it was just me   

Loved Hope's version of Back to Black as well  

Can't wait for Rhydian


----------



## moomoo (Nov 10, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Thank god - I thought it was just me
> 
> Loved Hope's version of Back to Black as well
> 
> Can't wait for Rhydian




Trust me on this one, it is *not* a good thing to agree with me in matters relating to music!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I hope you weren't being sexually suggestive about Daniel O'Donnell - that's just too icky. Eeeewwww!


No it was more you and Gary   

Thought better of it!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> No it was more you and Gary
> 
> Thought better of it!




Oh that's ok then.   


I'm really getting worried now - I liked Rhydian!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2007)

Holy shit!

I'm just watching the Xtra Factor (yeah I know  ) and they're doing a video of Same Difference's school etc. and their inspiring music teacher is the guy who taught me from 11-16    A guy called Mr Riddy who completely inspired me with love for music and encouraged me so much that I ended up studying music through to master's degree level


----------



## Wookey (Nov 11, 2007)

Roger Ramjet's gonna win it.


----------



## citygirl (Nov 11, 2007)

i hated him...but now i'm starting to warm to him...do i need help?


----------



## Wookey (Nov 11, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> i hated him...but now i'm starting to warm to him...do i need help?



What you are experiencing is a heady combination of mass delusion, peer pressure and the hegemony of the majority. Step away from the TV set.


----------



## citygirl (Nov 11, 2007)

but...but...oh, it's no good...i ENJOYED his performance tonight....i think i'm lost...i need to find a light


----------



## Wookey (Nov 11, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> but...but...oh, it's no good...i ENJOYED his performance tonight....i think i'm lost...i need to find a light



It's like loving a pet-shop puppy that you're never going to buy. A waste of time.

I've got yoghurts in the fridge that will last longer than Roger Ramjet's career. Don't get hooked on him!!


----------



## citygirl (Nov 11, 2007)

no, no, you're right 

*slaps herself out of it*

s'ok, i'm cured now...

but it _was_ a good version


----------



## zoooo (Nov 11, 2007)

In the more-pantomimey-than-ever, staged, affected, sob story filled shitstorm that it is (I know it always was, but it's that x 100 now) Rhydian and that brother/sister group are the only genuine people there.


----------



## Geri (Nov 11, 2007)

How on earth did Beverley end up in the bottom two?  She is easily the best female singer on there.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 11, 2007)

Am I the only person to think that brother/sister combo's only audience would be in the Deep South?

They are just too creepy/weird for words!


----------



## Wookey (Nov 11, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> How on earth did Beverley end up in the bottom two?  She is easily the best female singer on there.



Agreed, along with Niki. I was amazed she was in the bottom two, but then that did make it a bit easier to get rid of that personality-vacuum from Wales with the puppy dog eyes and no soul.


----------



## Hylife (Nov 11, 2007)

See Ya _Bl_andy...............*yawn*


----------



## Wookey (Nov 11, 2007)

Hylife said:
			
		

> See Ya _Bl_andy...............*yawn*


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 11, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Oh that's ok then.
> 
> 
> I'm really getting worried now - I liked Rhydian!



He scared me at first, but you can't deny he is head and shoulders above the rest when it comes down to the singing...and he didn't look as scary last night because his hair was sort of 'normal' looking.

I really dislike songs like 'you raise me up', but i found myself enjoying it when he sung it  

But the burning question arising from last night's show really should be....

What on earth was Danni thinking about when she decided to wear that dress


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 12, 2007)

Same Difference were weird beyond words  Mind you, not their fault, it was the staging that was utterly bizarre.

D'ya reckon they give people shit songs on porpoise so that the public vote them off? I mean that Snow Patrol song just isn't a song for a solo singer and there was no way on earth that that muppet could have pulled it off.

Still can't say I like Rhydian but he is showing some vulnerability which is quite sweet - not sure whether it's real or whether he's been told to do that though. Even so, he did sing that song bloody well and he is the only one with any sort of star quality or charisma. My husband works with S4C and is convinced he will get his own show in the not to distant future


----------



## wishface (Nov 12, 2007)

Rhydian is just Michael-6 from the Peter Serafinowicz show, only with white hair.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 12, 2007)

Ooh, so he is.

But I have still grown to quite like him. He is the only reason I will keep watching, if I do. It really is beyond shit this year.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 12, 2007)

Am I the only person in the world that think Hope are SHIT?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 12, 2007)

They're certainly not good.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 12, 2007)

miss direct said:
			
		

> Am I the only person in the world that think Hope are SHIT?


No you are not.
They are awful
They cannot sing or dance


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 12, 2007)

miss direct said:
			
		

> Am I the only person in the world that think Hope are SHIT?



Normally I'd agree with you but I thought their version of the Amy Winehouse song the other night was very good. Usually they try far too hard to be sexy which, to be blunt, they really aren't cut out for.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh no I hated it. Well out of tune and sung in a way that doesn't reflect the meaning of the words at all!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 12, 2007)

miss direct said:
			
		

> Oh no I hated it. Well out of tune and sung in a way that doesn't reflect the meaning of the words at all!



Just made me wish I was listening to Amy which is about the worst thing you can say when someone is doing a cover. I think she's got one of those unique voices though that make it difficult for anyone to cover her songs without that happening,


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 12, 2007)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Just made me wish I was listening to Amy which is about the worst thing you can say when someone is doing a cover. I think she's got one of those unique voices though that make it difficult for anyone to cover her songs without that happening,



yes that's what i thought when that Alisha sang Valerie. I really really don't understand why the judges raved about that performance. It was just dull and bland and well, rubbish really.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 12, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Normally I'd agree with you but I thought their version of the Amy Winehouse song the other night was very good. Usually they try far too hard to be sexy which, to be blunt, they really aren't cut out for.



It was very good and i hate sexy girl groups as a rule 

They are tons better than some of the dross out there at the moment and i class GA and SB in that comparison...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 12, 2007)

Leon cant dance

rhyddian to win


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 12, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> yes that's what i thought when that Alisha sang Valerie. I really really don't understand why the judges raved about that performance. It was just dull and bland and well, rubbish really.



I missed that - I don't like that Alisha. _Looks _every inch a popstar but is a rubbish performer (so far!)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 12, 2007)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I missed that - I don't like that Alisha. _Looks _every inch a popstar but is a rubbish performer (so far!)




Agreed she killed valerie, any  aspiring solo female would, thats why i reckon HOPE pulled it off a bit better as they are a group so they could play around with the arrangement...

Alisha's ego is whats stopping her from getting votes, its so apparent in her VT's


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2007)

I only saw clips of all the performances from Saturday, but Alisha sounded _weak_! She has got the looks, but nothing else to offer.


----------



## Geri (Nov 12, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> yes that's what i thought when that Alisha sang Valerie. I really really don't understand why the judges raved about that performance. It was just dull and bland and well, rubbish really.



It was crap, wasn't it?  I thought she was better this week, but I think she is easily the weakest overall.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 12, 2007)

She does look amazing. But has a shit voice.

I'll say it again, I miss Ray! He was a little sweetie and _did_ have a good voice.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2007)

No, Ray was EEEEEVIIIILLLLLLLLLLLL  *shudder*


----------



## Hylife (Nov 17, 2007)

So who are we saying goodbye to tonight???


----------



## Geri (Nov 17, 2007)

Hopefully Alisha.


----------



## LM17 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm really hoping people get tired of dead dad woman Nikki soon. She's got a good voice but doesn't deserve to keep getting through because of a sob story. At best she could have a Jane MacDonald type career (remember her, off The Cruise?) releasing albums of Celine Dion covers and cabaret numbers. It's been done a million times before.

Oh yeah, Scouse devil Ray was on the north west regional bit of Children in Need last night, I wonder if they had a whip round for him now he's been dumped by his record label?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2007)

Let's face it, everyone this year is shit. It doesn't matter who goes when, none of them have a viable career as anything other than bitter old hacks.


----------



## Geri (Nov 17, 2007)

I think Rhydian has a great chance of a career - not in the pop charts, but on stage.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 17, 2007)

I just suddenly remembered one from a couple of years ago. They said he looked like a vicar. I think he was called Chris. Aww. Had literally forgotten he existed between the last episode and today.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 17, 2007)

god that was a lame show tonight. Well, even lamer than usual. 

Were the judges deaf tonight or just hearing something compeletly different to me? They were all crap, but especially crap was Leon who for some reason the judges thought was amazing


----------



## moomoo (Nov 17, 2007)

I think Leon is really shit but the kids think he is great.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 17, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I think Leon is really shit but the kids think he is great.



why though? He can't sing or dance, has no charisma or personality, and he's not even good looking. Don't get it


----------



## Boogie Boy (Nov 17, 2007)

'Girls Aloud'.......can't sing!!! A complete triumph of alleged style over substance.

BB


----------



## moomoo (Nov 17, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> why though? He can't sing or dance, has no charisma or personality, and he's not even good looking. Don't get it



Nor me.  

I'm hoping he goes out tonight.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 17, 2007)

goodbye alisha


----------



## moomoo (Nov 17, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Nor me.
> 
> I'm hoping he goes out tonight.





Bugger, Alisha it is then.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 17, 2007)

Surprised again by who ends up in the bottom two. The acts that the judges probably think are most marketable due to their looks.

Not leaving them much eye candy to play with. I didn't think Rhydian stood a chance before but if the public vote keeps going this way he might be in with a chance as the only guy left whose a marketable asset, due to his novelty value.

p.s. I'm not shallow, i'm saying the judges and the public are once the novelty of the competition is over.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2007)

Boogie Boy said:
			
		

> 'Girls Aloud'.......can't sing!!! A complete triumph of alleged style over substance.
> 
> BB



No, no, no.

Girls Aloud are the best pop act of the last 20 years at least. They're only 'front women' but their tunes are superb. Actually, best British pop act ever I'd say. Love them.


----------



## wishface (Nov 18, 2007)

good one


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm serious. They're fucking great. Couple of dodgy ballads along the way, but they're normally superb as standard. I cannot think of anyone else in the pop world who betters them.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 18, 2007)

Steps!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Steps!



Hmmmm.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 18, 2007)

S Club 7!


----------



## Looby (Nov 18, 2007)

Sugababes?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Sugababes?



Not bad, contenders for sure, but for me Girls Aloud beat them.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 19, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7100547.stm

I admire her go-getting attitude, but at the same time this makes me  a little bit.



> Adding that she was "on fire", Bennett said: "I went to the producers' office last night and said, 'Give me a job.' I haven't come to this situation to go back to normality."


----------



## catrina (Nov 19, 2007)

It's like Antonella from American Idol. She refused to back down in the face of undeniable feedback that she's a crap singer.

All that attention must be addictive, or something.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 19, 2007)

Antonella! I'd forgotten about her. She was awful


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 19, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Not bad, contenders for sure, but for me Girls Aloud beat them.



Both are class acts, IMO for different reasons. The Sugababes are all cracking vocalists with excellent writers and plenty of orginality.

Girls aloud are a good front for some great tunes.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 19, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> No, no, no.
> 
> Girls Aloud are the best pop act of the last 20 years at least. They're only 'front women' but their tunes are superb. Actually, best British pop act ever I'd say. Love them.


 
sometimes Chris, I love you


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 19, 2007)

What's not to love?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 19, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> Both are class acts, IMO for different reasons. The Sugababes are all cracking vocalists with excellent writers and plenty of orginality.
> 
> Girls aloud are a good front for some great tunes.


 
When girls aloud won I think most people thought here we go another insipid girl band.

Then they came out with a totally unexpected direct with a quite edgy (for a girl band) sound. Whoever is behind creating that sound should be having their feet kissed by all of the group. Its that sound which is the product, they are merely the lucky deliverers of it.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 19, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> Both are class acts, IMO for different reasons. The Sugababes are all cracking vocalists with excellent writers and plenty of orginality.
> 
> Girls aloud are a good front for some great tunes.




sugababes live are pretty ropey!!!!


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 19, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> When girls aloud won I think most people thought here we go another insipid girl band.
> 
> Then they came out with a totally unexpected direct with a quite edgy (for a girl band) sound. Whoever is behind creating that sound should be having their feet kissed by all of the group. Its that sound which is the product, they are merely the lucky deliverers of it.



Aye.. Sound of the Underground had a surprisingly dark sound to it.

Now _that_ was a surprise.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> sugababes live are pretty ropey!!!!



Ropey and Keisha are two concepts that just don't go together.. IMO. 

Maybe they had an off day? I thought the vs Girls aloud trashathon was fab.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 19, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> Ropey and Keisha are two concepts that just don't go together.. IMO.
> 
> Maybe they had an off day? I thought the vs Girls aloud trashathon was fab.




more there harmony than solo, i think GA sound much better live!


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd never go see either band perform live, tbf, I suspect a 6'2" bloke in a floor length leather coat may not go down too well...


----------



## wishface (Nov 19, 2007)

no pop act can come close to the genius that was the buggles.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 20, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> I'd never go see either band perform live, tbf, I suspect a 6'2" bloke in a floor length leather coat may not go down too well...




On the TV you klart!!!  

I aint no teenybopping concert goer


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> On the TV you klart!!!
> 
> I aint no teenybopping concert goer



 

Well... you got the freckles for it...


----------



## Hylife (Nov 24, 2007)

Who's leaving 2nite? bevereley? hope?


----------



## moomoo (Nov 24, 2007)

Same Difference to win.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 24, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Same Difference to win.


I thought they were really good tonight. I just wish she'd stop gurning and giving the thumbs up!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 24, 2007)

Those sob stories are fukn annoying.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 24, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Same Difference to win.



christ they make me sick.

and hope are shit.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 24, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> I thought they were really good tonight. I just wish she'd stop gurning and giving the thumbs up!



Thats what makes them - the cheesy facial expressions and mugging at the camera. She reminds me of a grown up Hermione from Harry Potter


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 24, 2007)

Hope should go........louis was right for a change!!
I cant stand how bloody false that minogue creature is....*bleurgh*


----------



## moomoo (Nov 24, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> Hope should go........louis was right for a change!!
> I cant stand how bloody false that minogue creature is....*bleurgh*




Yep, Hope should definitely go tonight.  

Leon was surprisingly good for a change.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 24, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Yep, Hope should definitely go tonight.
> 
> Leon was surprisingly good for a change.




I know


----------



## madamv (Nov 24, 2007)

That girl group are ear bleeding awful

Anyone know what the song was that Rydian sang?  Is it from a musical?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 24, 2007)

madamv said:
			
		

> That girl group are ear bleeding awful
> 
> Anyone know what the song was that Rydian sang?  Is it from a musical?



joseph??????


----------



## moomoo (Nov 24, 2007)

madamv said:
			
		

> That girl group are ear bleeding awful
> 
> Anyone know what the song was that Rydian sang?  Is it from a musical?



West Side Story I think.  Can't remember the song now.  Might have been 'theres a place for us'.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 24, 2007)

what time are the results tonight??


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 24, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> I cant stand how bloody false that minogue creature is....*bleurgh*



I find it hard to watch X Factor these days without feeling physically sick. Everything about it is shite, but especially the loathsome slug-like mouldering-Halloween-pumpkin-faced gnome that is Louis Walsh *bleeeeuuuurrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhraaaaaagagaggagagggagarararar* and the fist-clenchingly irritating theme music, it's so grating and unattractive! They need new music, and to stage Louis' public execution on the opening show, before I can reconsider my views.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 24, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I find it hard to watch X Factor these days without feeling physically sick. Everything about it is shite, but especially the loathsome slug-like mouldering-Halloween-pumpkin-faced gnome that is Louis Walsh *bleeeeuuuurrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhraaaaaagagaggagagggagarararar* and the fist-clenchingly irritating theme music, it's so grating and unattractive! They need new music, and to stage Louis' public execution on the opening show, before I can reconsider my views.



danni v louis---- death match stylee


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 24, 2007)

That could work


----------



## moomoo (Nov 24, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> what time are the results tonight??




On next.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 24, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I find it hard to watch X Factor these days without feeling physically sick. Everything about it is shite, but especially the loathsome slug-like mouldering-Halloween-pumpkin-faced gnome that is Louis Walsh *bleeeeuuuurrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhraaaaaagagaggagagggagarararar* and the fist-clenchingly irritating theme music, it's so grating and unattractive! They need new music, and to stage Louis' public execution on the opening show, before I can reconsider my views.




Not that keen then chick?


----------



## Looby (Nov 24, 2007)

madamv said:
			
		

> That girl group are ear bleeding awful
> 
> Anyone know what the song was that Rydian sang?  Is it from a musical?




I think they're good but that was a crap choice of song for them, Phoebe has a really good voice.

I'm loving same difference but Magic Sam thinks it's creepy that they were singing a love song.

Moomoo's right, Rhydians song is from West Side Story.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 24, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> I'm loving same difference



urgghyuck.


----------



## Looby (Nov 24, 2007)

dodgepot said:
			
		

> urgghyuck.




they're just so cheesy and I love cheesy.  I wouldn't buy the album or anything.


----------



## catrina (Nov 24, 2007)

I really hope hope goes tonight, they're just not any good. Bev can sing.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, that was a shocker! 

I've got a feeling that Sharon didn't mean that to happen................


----------



## catrina (Nov 24, 2007)

No! I think Sharon totally thought Hope was going home but didn't want to be the one to do it. That's pretty weak.

Oh well, someone had to go, I'm sure it will be Hope next week.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 24, 2007)

cant believe Beverley has gone! there is only one decent singer in Hope


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 24, 2007)

Mrs OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Looby (Nov 24, 2007)

Come on lets face facts, yes Beverly had a great voice and I thought she was lovely but the point of X Factor is to find a recording artist and apart from Xmas number 1 I don't think she would be successful.

Nor would Nicky or Leon.
Rhydian I think would be successful but not for the mainstream market.

Hope haven't got the best voices in the competition but I think they are the most marketable. They can all sing they just need the right songs and if they win they need bloody good writers like Girls Aloud have.

Everyone slated them and said they wouldn't get anywhere and look at them now. I don't think Hope are as good as them but they've got potential.


----------



## wishface (Nov 24, 2007)

Rhydian has the charisma of a plate.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 24, 2007)

One of those plates that you see in the Daily Mail... you think you hate them.. but then they do one on _your_ favourite subject and you suddenly feel _tempted_....


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Rhydian has the charisma of a plate.



nah, he actually seems quite genuine and nice.  Especially compared to the way he was portrayed at the start.

And at least he's not harping on about his dead dad.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 25, 2007)

Travesty tonight.

Mrs O showed us what a gutless judge she can be.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 25, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> Travesty tonight.
> 
> Mrs O showed us what a gutless judge she can be.


 
Nah it was just a case of the producers saying we haven't had a deadlock yet so can we have one for a bit of variety.

Funny one tonight. I'd have liked both of em to go. Hope who I don't mind were really awful tonight. That girl who can sing sounded dreadful tonight. I just didn't like the flat tones in her voice in some places. She needs to put the streak back in her hair as its obviously her Sampson type thing.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 25, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Nah it was just a case of the producers saying we haven't had a deadlock yet so can we have one for a bit of variety.
> 
> Funny one tonight. I'd have liked both of em to go. Hope who I don't mind were really awful tonight. That girl who can sing sounded dreadful tonight. I just didn't like the flat tones in her voice in some places. She needs to put the streak back in her hair as its obviously her Sampson type thing.



Bev could really sing.. and it's a similar thing to when Brenda got voted out two years ago.. the public just don't seem to like big black divas.

Opting instead for underage girls singing about stuff they have no conception of.


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Nah it was just a case of the producers saying we haven't had a deadlock yet so can we have one for a bit of variety.



I liked it when the whole stage went red and "DEADLOCK" flashed everywhere.  I think they probably did it just for that.


----------



## madamv (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah, west side story!  I love that song, must get that DVD as I want collecting musicals to be my new passion.   

Sparklefish is right. Even if she is wrong     I mean, Hope are shite, Bev was great, but its not just about their voices - sadly.


----------



## Geri (Nov 25, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> Bev could really sing.. and it's a similar thing to when Brenda got voted out two years ago.. the public just don't seem to like big black divas.
> 
> Opting instead for underage girls singing about stuff they have no conception of.



I didn't watch it two years ago, but I think you are right. My favourites last year were Dion and Robert and I was gutted to see them go. Has anyone black ever won it?


----------



## Toocandoo (Nov 25, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> I didn't watch it two years ago, but I think you are right. My favourites last year were Dion and Robert and I was gutted to see them go. Has anyone black ever won it?




Leona Lewis perhaps?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 25, 2007)

Toocandoo said:
			
		

> Leona Lewis perhaps?


 
Beat me to it. Yeah pay attention the last winner was black. A pretty young thing mind and not an old foggie (in the eyes of the teenage girls who do most of the voting).

How many Urbanites vote? I watch it, but i don't vote.


----------



## Geri (Nov 25, 2007)

Toocandoo said:
			
		

> Leona Lewis perhaps?


 
Oh yeah, forgot about her already!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 25, 2007)

Hope should have gone. All this crap about that Phoebe one having an amazing voice, i guess i must be hearing something totally different to everyone else   She always sounds really flat, monotone and slightly off key to me. And when all the girls attempt to sing together, they sound like little girls all shouting. Really shit. 

Having said that, i didn't like Beverley much either. 
And as for Leon, I was so bored when he came on that i used his song for a toilet break  

Rydian's the only half decent one there.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 25, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Beat me to it. Yeah pay attention the last winner was black. A pretty young thing mind and not an old foggie (in the eyes of the teenage girls who do most of the voting).
> 
> How many Urbanites vote? I watch it, but i don't vote.



Leona Lewis is about as white a black person as you can get.


----------



## catrina (Nov 25, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> I liked it when the whole stage went red and "DEADLOCK" flashed everywhere.  I think they probably did it just for that.



 Me too! tbh, I was waiting for a deadlock, but I was sure it would go for bev. 

In Mrs. O's critique of Hope, it was almost as if she knew that was going to happen. She said, 'I just hope enough people vote for you tonight.'

Last night the only to hit their notes were Leon (shockingly) and Rhydian. But I think Bev is a better singer and more consistent than Hope. We don't need yet another mediocre girl band. Can you imagine your ride to work on the bus with teenagers blaring Hope out their mobile every single morning?!


----------



## Toocandoo (Nov 25, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> Leona Lewis is about as white a black person as you can get.



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 25, 2007)

You decide what you think it means and then get back to me.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 25, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> Leona Lewis is about as white a black person as you can get.



WTF?


----------



## boing! (Nov 26, 2007)

Rhydian scares me quite a lot, and for that reason I think he should win. I've had enough of boy/girl next door pop stars. What we need is more pop stars that have that slightly sinister undercurrent going on, ones that make you feel ever so slightly unsettled ... like abba.


----------



## Looby (Nov 26, 2007)

boing! said:
			
		

> Rhydian scares me quite a lot, and for that reason I think he should win. I've had enough of boy/girl next door pop stars. What we need is more pop stars that have that slightly sinister undercurrent going on, ones that make you feel ever so slightly unsettled ... like abba.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 26, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> Leona Lewis is about as white a black person as you can get.



What a dreadfully offensive thing to say.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 26, 2007)

I read that comment as suggesting that she has a light skin tone (which she does) and thus is considered 'safe' to like by all the people who vote off the big black divas every year, rather than being some kind of slur on anyone else


----------



## baldrick (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, i thought that was what was meant too


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 26, 2007)

I am having a cheese moment. Downloaded Leona Lewis' album, and I thought Rhydian was really good this week


----------



## baldrick (Nov 26, 2007)

I'd love it if Rhydian won.  But he won't


----------



## aqua (Nov 26, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> I'd love it if Rhydian won.  But he won't


you're watching X factor? after all the shit you gave me for watching I'm a celeb last year?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 26, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I read that comment as suggesting that she has a light skin tone (which she does) and thus is considered 'safe' to like by all the people who vote off the big black divas every year, rather than being some kind of slur on anyone else



















It's her eyes as well.


----------



## baldrick (Nov 26, 2007)

*squirms*

errrr, yes  i'm addicted  the sunday repeat has become essential weekend viewing


----------



## aqua (Nov 26, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> *squirms*
> 
> errrr, yes  i'm addicted  the sunday repeat has become essential weekend viewing


*tuts*

*makes notes to laugh at you next time I see you*


----------



## Wookey (Nov 26, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I read that comment as suggesting that she has a light skin tone (which she does) and thus is considered 'safe' to like by all the people who vote off the big black divas every year, rather than being some kind of slur on anyone else



So you're saying that you think the blacker divas are voted off because of racism?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 26, 2007)

No. I was saying that.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 26, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> No. I was saying that.



I'm completely clear! 

On what basis do you ascribe this racism to music fans?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 26, 2007)

On what basis do you call voters to X-factor - 'music fans'?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 26, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> I'd love it if Rhydian won.  But he won't



who will then  
I can't think of anyone anywhere near as good as him? The rest of either can't sing or are just incredibely mind numbingly dull (like Nikki - who has to rely on her bloody dead dad sob stories to keep her in the competition )


----------



## baldrick (Nov 26, 2007)

tbh i didn't see any of the acts this week apart from Bev and Hope.  It just strikes me that somehow they'll manage to fix it so that Rhydian doesn't win, he's just not commercial enough.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 26, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> tbh i didn't see any of the acts this week apart from Bev and Hope.  It just strikes me that somehow they'll manage to fix it so that Rhydian doesn't win, he's just not commercial enough.



Surely he's more commercial than Paul Potts.


----------



## baldrick (Nov 26, 2007)

Who is he?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 26, 2007)

Bloke who won "Britain's Got Talent".


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 26, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> who will then
> I can't think of anyone anywhere near as good as him? The rest of either can't sing or are just incredibely mind numbingly dull (like Nikki - who has to rely on her bloody dead dad sob stories to keep her in the competition )



God, how many times has she gone on about her dead dad? And then that little fart Leon nearly crying because he was brought up by his dear old mum, no dad in sight, in a council house! Oh the humanity! Fuck sake.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 26, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> God, how many times has she gone on about her dead dad? And then that little fart Leon nearly crying because he was brought up by his dear old mum, no dad in sight, in a council house! Oh the humanity! Fuck sake.



well tbh, they're probably told to go on about their 'stories' and made to cry and stuff. They probably have acting lessons aswell as singing lessons  
It's like the producers know there's so little actual singing talent, so they have to bring in the 'stories' to make the viewers care. (Obviously not working though!)


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 26, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> well tbh, they're probably told to go on about their 'stories' and made to cry and stuff. They probably have acting lessons aswell as singing lessons
> It's like the producers know there's so little actual singing talent, so they have to bring in the 'stories' to make the viewers care. (Obviously not working though!)



Oh I'm quite sure they poke them with pointy sticks if necessary!  Actually, that would probably be more amusing to watch...


----------



## catrina (Nov 26, 2007)

I bet Leon wins. He's got all of Scotland voting for him, apparently.

Or Hope, because it's rigged that way. They keep barking on and on about how Phoebe is the talented one, but to my ears she can't sing at all, it's painful to listen to.

Bev is much better than Hope, but she's got nothing on any of the divas from American Idol last year (Melinda and Lakisha  )


 at self, I need to get out more!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 26, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> I bet Leon wins. He's got all of Scotland voting for him, apparently.
> 
> Or Hope, because it's rigged that way. They keep barking on and on about how Phoebe is the talented one, but to my ears she can't sing at all, it's painful to listen to.
> 
> ...



Hope can't sing - they are totally shit! Mind you, I suppose that never stopped anyone.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 26, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> On what basis do you call voters to X-factor - 'music fans'?



Of course they're music fans, in any world other than that of a snobbish 6th former emo wanker with a complex, that is.

The question is, why do you think they're racist?


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 26, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> tbh i didn't see any of the acts this week apart from Bev and Hope.  It just strikes me that somehow they'll manage to fix it so that Rhydian doesn't win, he's just not commercial enough.



Rhydian should win. Don't forget G4 were popular and sold loads of records even though they didn't win, and it was a similar style...

I thought Rhydians version of Somewhere was lovely. It was pitch perfect and i got goosebumps. It's no wonder that Danni was nearly in tears.

I do agree with you that Rhydian may not win, but i think it's because Simon has decided that Hope should win as he thinks he can market them better. Shame really as i think he's wrong on this one as the public don't seem to like them and only a couple of them can sing anyway. 

Their performances usually have really heavy backing vocal tracks which drown out the bad harmonies. The producers/Simon must think we are idiots if they think we believe the great backing is actually them singing...


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 26, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Of course they're music fans, in any world other than that of a snobbish 6th former emo wanker with a complex, that is.



My friend.. by that definition of music fan, everyone in the world who has ever tapped their fingers is a musician... 

Wanna hear my latest piece? It's called 'Air on a Tennis Racquet'





> The question is, why do you think they're racist?



Because I think Britain is still an institutionally racist country. And the majority of this great Island only ever gets to see a brown face driving the local taxi or bus.

Until this year there had never been a black winner of a reality tv show.



> The fact is that black contestants have a terrible record in reality TV when put to the public vote. Javine was an astounding 50-1 on to make the girls' band in the Popstars: The Rivals final, but was beaten by the five white girls who are now pop royalty Girls Aloud. Lemar, an odds-on favourite to win Fame Academy, was laughably beaten by Sinead Quinn and David Sneddon in the final. Sneddon now plays to half-empty pubs while Lemar effortlessly knocks out top 10 hits. Then there's Colin Jackson - strong favourite to win the Strictly Come Dancing final and the clearly superior dancer losing out to Darren Gough. Beginning to see a pattern?



http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/tv/2007/08/could_brian_belo_be_the_first.html

I was massively cheered by Brian winning BB partly for that reason.

That was on the more progressively audienced Ch4. ITV's populist audience will take a while to catch up.

Anyway.. this isn't going to be an essay on black representation in the media... I can't be bothered.

And I can't believe I'm having this conversation with you of all people.


----------



## baldrick (Nov 27, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I do agree with you that Rhydian may not win, but i think it's because Simon has decided that Hope should win as he thinks he can market them better. Shame really as i think he's wrong on this one as the public don't seem to like them and only a couple of them can sing anyway.
> 
> Their performances usually have really heavy backing vocal tracks which drown out the bad harmonies. The producers/Simon must think we are idiots if they think we believe the great backing is actually them singing...


Yeah, I think you're right here.  We're not idiots


----------



## Wookey (Nov 27, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> My friend.. by that definition of music fan, everyone in the world who has ever tapped their fingers is a musician...



The definition of a fan isn't doing, it's just liking. It's self-describing state. You can't deny anybody is a fan of anything if they say they are.



> Because I think Britain is still an institutionally racist country. And the majority of this great Island only ever gets to see a brown face driving the local taxi or bus.
> 
> Until this year there had never been a black winner of a reality tv show.



That's an interesting theory. I don't know if what you're describing would be institutional racism as much as social racism, but it's interesting. Will Young never said he was gay until he was the winner. Black people don't have that 'benefit'.

I'm not sure you're theory is at all true, but it's interesting.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 30, 2007)

Well this is what they're singing this week.... (utter pants, as per usual  )

Hope We Will Rock You
Hope 2 Become 1

Leon The Long And Winding Road
Leon Crazy Little Thing Called Love

Niki Total Eclipse Of The Heart
Niki Fields Of Gold

Rhydian Somebody To Love
Rhydian I Vow To Thee My Country/world In Union

Same Difference Wake Me Up Before You Go Go
Same Difference Any Dream Will Do


----------



## baldrick (Nov 30, 2007)

Urgh.

THREE Queen songs?!

I like Queen, but honestly


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 30, 2007)

I reckon Nikki and Hope in the bottom two!


----------



## Geri (Nov 30, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Hope
> We Will Rock You



 




			
				Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Niki
> Fields Of Gold



 




			
				Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Rhydian
> I Vow To Thee My Country/world In Union


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> That's an interesting theory. I don't know if what you're describing would be institutional racism as much as social racism, but it's interesting.
> .


What's the difference? 
Surely 'society' reflects the ideas of it's institutions?


----------



## catrina (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow, Nikki was just really good. I'm surprised. (Unnecessary catiness from Danii, though).

Hope, as usual, were shit. I really wish they'd get voted off tonight. Pleeez!


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 1, 2007)

It's the public's decision tonight, isn't it? Surely that must mean Hope will go. And if they don't , then we'll know for definite it's all a big fix.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 1, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> It's the public's decision tonight, isn't it? Surely that must mean Hope will go. And if they don't , then we'll know for definite it's all a big fix.




was thinking exactly the same thing...they were soooo out of tune


----------



## Gromit (Dec 1, 2007)

Think Simon made a mistake briging on those kids to sing with Same difference.

As they were better than them.

p.s. I wish Sharon would stop addressing the crowd. Especially when she screams back at them.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 1, 2007)

Hope really have to go, they are awful.   And I just can't understand why everyone loves Leon so much, he is only good when he is singing a song simply rather than when he prances round the stage.  

I still like Same Difference far more than I should.  

But I hope Nikki wins.  I think she is lovely.


----------



## catrina (Dec 1, 2007)

woohoo! 

It's anyone's game now, none of them are note-perfect singers. I think Leon is probably the weakest of the remaining ones, but he does have stage presence.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 1, 2007)

yey!!!!!!! hope have finally gone! that posh bird from London, raquelle really got up my nose. 


not sure who i want to win tbh


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 1, 2007)

Rhydian will walk it.....


----------



## Geri (Dec 2, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> But I hope Nikki wins.  I think she is lovely.



She gets on my wick. Field of Gold was a really obvious choice, and I thought she'd do it well, but it wasn't *that* good. Simon Cowell had it spot on the other week when he said it was like watching your mum at a wedding.


----------



## PacificOcean (Dec 2, 2007)

There was a lot of bitching between the judges last night.

I wonder how much is real and how much is panto?


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> But I hope Nikki wins.  I think she is lovely.



you are joking right? 




			
				Nikki said:
			
		

> "I got up this morning cos of me dead dad and then I had cereal, cos that's what he would have wanted.  Then I went to a movie premiere!  I know!  Me, a girl from brum with a dead dad, at a movie premiere with that nicole kidman!  I had his ashes in me hand bag... he would have been so proud."


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Nikki
"I got up this morning cos of me dead dad and then I had cereal, cos that's what he would have wanted. Then I went to a movie premiere! I know! Me, a girl from brum with a dead dad, at a movie premiere with that nicole kidman! I had his ashes in me hand bag... he would have been so proud."
Reply With Quote


----------



## Gromit (Dec 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by Nikki
"I got up this morning cos of me dead dad and then I had cereal, cos that's what he would have wanted. Then I went to a movie premiere! I know! Me, a girl from brum with a dead dad, at a movie premiere with that nicole kidman! I had his ashes in me hand bag... he would have been so proud."

Its funneh cause its true 

I'm wanting Leon to win now. He's the least innofensive.

Its not a case of who i like most but who could i put up with most being in the charts and on telly. As much as I like Rhid and think he is the best performer if i heard him being played all the time on the jukebox over christmas i'd smash my head against a wall sooner or later.

I don't want Nikki to win because its not what my dead dad would have wanted, and my dead dad is bigger than her dead dad, well if i had a dead dad.

Someone kill Rhid's dad so that we can have a dead dad head to head. See who gets the most dead dad sympathy. Its not fair her bogart'ing all the dead dadness.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 2, 2007)

In what way does Leon have 'stage presence' ? 
I always go to the toilet or make a cup of tea when he's singing, he's just soooo dull. That long and droning road song he sung - awful, boring, nothingy crap  

How come every song Nikki sings is her dead dad's favourite and 'means soooo much' to her. Her dad must have had pretty crap taste in music. 

No one's gonna have a proper, long term singing career this year are they? They'll just have the one record and then they'll dissapear off the face of the earth.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm watching this for the first time in a couple of months.

What a fucking heap of shite


----------



## catrina (Dec 2, 2007)

Leon is very good at that schmaltzy micro-genre of music that has kept him in the show. And, as Mrs. O kept saying, he does have nice eyes.

There isn't that much schmaltzy stuff going on the radio, I really wouldn't mind hearing a couple of tracks over the next year by Leon. 

Rhydian is very good, but he hasn't done a single pop song yet (old or new), so I'm not sure how it would work. I think he'll make a beeline for the West End, where he belongs.

Same Difference are pretty bonkers, but I do think they're talented. They haven't annoyed me yet, but they probably would eventually.

Nikki is good, but not great, and I don't want to hear a year of Celine Dion covers.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2007)

Didn't he do Queen? That's pop innit?

As someone who really has watched the bare minimum of X Factor this year, Rhydian is the ONLY one who stands out in the slightest and seems to have any charisma or talent whatsoever.

I agree, I see him in the West End more than the charts though.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 7, 2007)

this week's songs.....

Leon The Very Thought Of You 
Leon How Sweet It Is To Be Loved By You
Niki Songbird 
Niki One Moment In Time
Rhydian Bridge Over Troubled Water
Rhydian You’ll Never Walk Alone
Same Difference Chain Reaction
Same Difference Never Had A Dream Come True


Never heard of Leon's songs. 
I see Bloody Whitney bloody Housten is in there again though


----------



## Geri (Dec 7, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Niki Songbird



Does anyone else get the impression that she rather likes Eva Cassidy?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Leon How Sweet It Is To Be Loved By You



I really like this song - years ago there used to be a comedy/music night at the Amersham Arms in New Cross and they would often sing this - everyone joining in.. I was newly in love and it was all wonderful.


Happy memories....





... until the c*&t ran off with another woman...  








.... but then came crawling back when it was too late.....    






I LOVE X-Factor


----------



## vauxhallmum (Dec 8, 2007)

No, I'm sorry, that Leon just sang in the key of yale, on the scale of Richter


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2007)

vauxhallmum said:
			
		

> No, I'm sorry, that Leon just sang in the key of yale, on the scale of Richter



 

It was fecking awful wasn't it.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 8, 2007)

I've never understood why people like Leon so much, he really is shit!  Hopefully he will go tonight.  

I rather like Michael Buble though.


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I've never understood why people like Leon so much, he really is shit!  Hopefully he will go tonight.
> 
> I rather like Michael Buble though.




I hate them both.

Yay for Same Difference. They're mad as a box of frogs but they make me smile.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh yes, me too!  I'd love for Same Difference to win, they are ace fun but I think it will be Rhydian as he is definitely the best singer.  

I'll be happy so long as Leon isn't in the final.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 8, 2007)

I can't watch it anymore, because same difference make me feel ill


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 8, 2007)

I think SD might win - they would sell loads to the 8 year old girl/High School Musical market. Rhydian is obviously more talented and will get a great Michael Crawford style career in the West End.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 8, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I can't watch it anymore, because same difference make me feel ill



They do a bit but I really felt for the girl just then when she was talking about her bullying.  I may have shed a little tear  

Damn TV for pressing my emotional buttons


----------



## catrina (Dec 8, 2007)

I hope SD or Rhydian win. Leon should go tonight, though, completely off key. So was Nikki, she didn't do Whitney any justice tonight. She kind of sounds like Bette Midler, though, which might have a niceh market, who knows.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 8, 2007)

What market will nikki have????  Most women her age that do belting diva classics time after time on stage have already had their success ages ago hence why they can get away with the same old same old......I fear while nikki's voice is indeed strong  the others have a better market potential.....


----------



## vipper (Dec 8, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> I hope SD or Rhydian win. Leon should go tonight, though, completely off key. So was Nikki, she didn't do Whitney any justice tonight. She kind of sounds like Bette Midler, though, which might have a niceh market, who knows.



I agree. Rhydian or SD. I hope Rhydian because he is more talented.

Either way both of them are sorted career-wise. Same Difference will be the new Steps and Rhydian will have a career of opening Welsh Rugby matches, West End Musicals and Proms performances.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 8, 2007)

Ugh, that Nikki is so up herself
"No one else can sing like me in this competition"


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 8, 2007)

How long does this fucking programme go on for? Mrs P has closeted herself away to watch it for the last two and a half hours.


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2007)

Maurice Picarda said:
			
		

> How long does this fucking programme go on for? Mrs P has closeted herself away to watch it for the last two and a half hours.



We had celebrity family fortunes in between.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 8, 2007)

Yay!

Same Difference are through!


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2007)

Louis is going to go postal over this.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 8, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> We had celebrity family fortunes in between.


 
Dear God. Anyone would think that the woman wanted an excuse to leave me sulking drunkenly in front of the computer.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 8, 2007)

Nooooooooooooo.


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Nooooooooooooo.



I can't believe Leon is still in there. Nikki isn't my thing but she can at least sing in tune.


----------



## tommers (Dec 8, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> I can't believe Leon is still in there. Nikki isn't my thing but she can at least sing in tune.



her dad won't be happy.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 8, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> I can't believe Leon is still in there. Nikki isn't my thing but she can at least sing in tune.




Quite.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 8, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> her dad won't be happy.




lol


----------



## catrina (Dec 8, 2007)

Leon is crap, but apparently all of scotland are voting for him.

Oh well, as long as he doesn't win the thing.


----------



## vipper (Dec 8, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> Leon is crap, but apparently all of scotland are voting for him.



I noticed Rhydian taking the opportunity to speak in Welsh in both hands. He's not daft.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 8, 2007)

Nikki had a good voice but as someone already said there is no market for it here in the UK.

However, pack her off to the states to do Country and Western about how her dad is dead and they'll lap it up. The Dinner Lady Blues or something.

Rhyd has the face of a puppet. Second song choice was awfull!
Leon when he hugged that piano, I don't know which appeared more wooden, you could see the nerves tonight.
Same Difference - There is less ham in the butchers. Boo hoo hoo but we can still make the corny phone jestures / grins despite our pain.


----------



## catrina (Dec 8, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> However, pack her off to the states to do Country and Western about how her dad is dead and they'll lap it up. The Dinner Lady Blues or something.
> 
> .



 so true!


----------



## breasticles (Dec 9, 2007)

god the xfactor is gash now. i mean, it was always gash, but it has reached maximum density on the gashness. 

my sister and i had a funny mondegreen moment during the ad break though, watching the trailer for the royal variety performance-


my sister: who's that fat man singing?

me: it's paul potts

my sister: pol pot?

me: no, paul potts

my sister: not the winner of cambodia's got talent then.


----------



## bellator (Dec 9, 2007)

Not watching cause I am always working but how is Mrs O acting with all her acts out? Petty, Jealous or just plain evil??


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> I can't believe Leon is still in there. Nikki isn't my thing but she can at least sing in tune.



Can she? Hearing her try and hit the high notes is quite painful at times.


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Can she? Hearing her try and hit the high notes is quite painful at times.




She's better than Leon. She does shout a bit but yes she has a good voice.


----------



## PacificOcean (Dec 10, 2007)

Is it just me who thinks the girl from Same Difference looks like Reece Witherspoon?


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Is it just me who thinks the girl from Same Difference looks like Reece Witherspoon?



i think she looks a bit like that Emma actress who plays Hermoine in Harry Potter actually.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 10, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> i think she looks a bit like that Emma actress who plays Hermoine in Harry Potter actually.



No she looks sweet. Same Diff girl looks a bit mad.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 10, 2007)

It really annoyed me when Louis kept saying Nikki was from Birmingham. She's not, she's from Tamworth!! Not even in the same county!


----------



## catrina (Dec 10, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Is it just me who thinks the girl from Same Difference looks like Reece Witherspoon?



identical!


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> She's better than Leon. She does shout a bit but yes she has a good voice.



She sounds as if she is trying to get out a really big poo.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 10, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I think SD might win - they would sell loads to the 8 year old girl/High School Musical market. Rhydian is obviously more talented and will get a great Michael Crawford style career in the West End.




Well with no cheesy kid bands like s-club et al they have a niche in the market, i for one wouldnt mind my kid wanting this muck over the highly sexualised guff the industry churns out for  kids at the moment


----------



## Pigeon (Dec 11, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> They do a bit but I really felt for the girl just then when she was talking about her bullying.  I may have shed a little tear



It managed to make me feel sympathy for the bullies.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 13, 2007)

*drum roll*

The songs for the final are as follows:

Same Difference: Mariah Carey: All I Want For Christmas Is You and Breaking Free from High School Musical.

Leon: White Christmas and You Don't Know Me (WTF?) He's also supposed to be dueting with Kylie. 

Rhydian: O Holy Night, and a a duet with Katherine Jenkins(possibly Time To Say Goodbye?)


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 13, 2007)

miss direct said:
			
		

> *drum roll*
> 
> The songs for the final are as follows:
> 
> ...



oy, you have stolen my job !! 

how on earth are same difference going to cope with a Mariah Carey song  

who is Katherine Jenkins?

Rydian is obviously going to win looking at those song choices.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 13, 2007)

That blonde Welsh opera woman. 

The windows are going to break when Same Difference attempt that. 

I don't know Holy Night. Going to look it up on YouTube.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 13, 2007)

miss direct said:
			
		

> That blonde Welsh opera woman.
> 
> The windows are going to break when Same Difference attempt that.
> 
> I don't know Holy Night. Going to look it up on YouTube.



i'm sure you do know holy night. Someone sings it every year on x factor. They usually only give it to the person who is likely to win and then the judges always rave about how incredible it is.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm listening to the Mariah Carey version now, and I have never heard it before in my life.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 13, 2007)

miss direct said:
			
		

> I'm listening to the Mariah Carey version now, and I have never heard it before in my life.



well i'm fairly certain Leona sang it last year, and G4 the other year. Maybe Shayne Ward aswell. 
You obviously weren't paying attention!
Or maybe they sung a version of it that sounded completely different


----------



## miss direct (Dec 13, 2007)

I usually stop watching by the last episodes as it's so obvious who will win. But I have no plans for Saturday so will probably watch Rhydian walk away with it.


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2007)

miss direct said:
			
		

> Rhydian: O Holy Night, and a a duet with Katherine Jenkins(possibly Time To Say Goodbye?)



Wow, I love Katherine Jenkins


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> i'm sure you do know holy night. Someone sings it every year on x factor. They usually only give it to the person who is likely to win and then the judges always rave about how incredible it is.



Didn't Westlife do a version?

I know Rhydian is going to win but I really hope Same Difference come second.  Apart from the obvious fact that Scotland is voting for him, I can't fathom how Leon has got this far.  I still think he is shit.


----------

